# Apply Violence Apparel



## AKkeith (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello to all our Shadowspear Brothers and Sisters,

    Myself and @ritterk have been longtime members on here and have recently started Apply Violence Apparel. Our passion is to help out our fellow brothers and sisters in the combat veteran and special operations community.
Currently we are working to give a former Force Recon Marine who was wounded in action a small token of our appreciation. You can help our cause by visiting our site and purchasing shirts or donating here.

We've made a coupon code "Shadowspear" that will give you 20% discount at your cart.

Visit our website at www.ApplyViolence.com

Add us on Instagram: Seastate21

Thank you for all your support!

-Keith and @ritterk


----------



## ritterk (Nov 25, 2015)

Just to caveat off of what Keith said, the person we are raising funds for is a double amputee from 2nd Force. He is very humble and more than deserving of this. I hope everyone can help us raise the necessary funds, or more to continue this mission.


----------



## Dienekes (Nov 26, 2015)

Y'all have some badass products, and it is clear in the design descriptions that a lot of thought went into the creation. Good luck!


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks @Dienekes. Only more good stuff to come.


----------

